# TV Cabinet design



## Bassbear81 (24 Jun 2010)

Ok, my sketch up skills arent up to much so dont be to hard on the plan.

The cabinet will half sit in an alcove. Now please tell me if Im off the mark with regards to the construction as Ive not done anything like this before. 

The carcass is will be made from veneered MDF eith a solid frame lipped to the front to house the doors.

Is this the correct method. If so whats the best way to lip the frame on, biscuits or pocket holes?


----------



## matt (24 Jun 2010)

I've used both methods in the past but only pocket holes where the cabinet sits fully in the recess (i.e. so the sides are not visible). So, in your case, I'd go for biscuit joints.

You can make your face frame using pocket holes on the rear face.


----------



## OPJ (24 Jun 2010)

Biscuits are usually best when you want to glue lippings on to the edge of the something. Though, they'll still require a certain amount of time in the cramps (you could use a faster-setting glue to help this). Make the lippings slightly thicker than the MDF so you can plane/sand them flush later. :wink:

Looks like you've got everything else in the right place.


----------



## Bassbear81 (24 Jun 2010)

Excellent, I must be getting the hang of this woodworking lark.

I see what you mean about leaving the lip slightly thicker. 

Thanks all


----------



## mailee (25 Jun 2010)

It looks as though it is missing a plinth. Will it sit on something in the alcove? Otherwise the design looks fine. :wink:


----------



## Bassbear81 (25 Jun 2010)

I wasnt going to sit it on anything, do you think it needs a plinth?


----------



## Brother Binary (25 Jun 2010)

Bassbear81":31yglnlr said:


> I wasnt going to sit it on anything, do you think it needs a plinth?



I guess it depends on what the surroundings are. I'm pretty new to this and my first project was a TV cabinet in MDF, although mine was free standing, and in painted MDF. I've used a plinth which, to my eye, looked better.

FWIW, if you can tell me how to do it, I'll put a picture of my sketchup drawing on (and even a picture of the finished item when I get back home next week).

I used euro hinges, so didn't need to put a frame on. I can see why you want to do so with veneered MDF, but how are you making the doors? I used "post & rail" cutters in the router, which are fine if you're painting, but would leave an MDF cut edge if you're using veneer.

Hope I'm not stating the obvious!

David


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Jun 2010)

David, in SketchUp: File>Export>2D. Select the image type. Put the exported image on a web-based photo album such as Flickr. Copy the URLs and paste them in your forum post between IMG tags. Click on the Img button at the top of the post area and paste in between the tags.


----------



## Brother Binary (25 Jun 2010)

Hi again Bassbear.

I've just seen your earlier thread about how to post SU images. I've tried it, and blow me down, it seems to work!

Anyway, here's my cabinet. Spot the similarities. In the finished article, I routed a relief into the bottom edge of the plinth, which gives the slight impression of it sitting on feet. If you're interested, let me know and I'll put on a photo.

David


----------



## Brother Binary (25 Jun 2010)

Thanks also Dave R! - I've been following your various threads on SU with interest. I'm getting there slowly, but you and the guy who wrote "Sketchup for Dummies" have provided immeasurable help.

David


----------



## Bassbear81 (25 Jun 2010)

Im using solid wood for the doors. I agree a plinth does look better, however i dont have enough room on the sides for a return.


----------



## mailee (26 Jun 2010)

No problem with the return, just scribe the plinth into the surrounding skirting/wall. This would then look more built in to the alcove. HTH. :wink:


----------



## Bassbear81 (15 Jul 2010)

How does this look.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Jul 2010)

The doors don't match. 

And what's going on at the bottom?


----------



## RussianRouter (16 Jul 2010)

Bassbear81":3g3x2xtm said:


> How does this look.



It doesn'tlook sexy. :wink: 

I thought TV cabinets went out with the ark?


----------



## mailee (16 Jul 2010)

RussianRouter":2yihnmnv said:


> Bassbear81":2yihnmnv said:
> 
> 
> > How does this look.
> ...



So did hand routers, but they are still used. :roll:


----------



## Bassbear81 (16 Jul 2010)

RussianRouter":36gqzpt9 said:


> Bassbear81":36gqzpt9 said:
> 
> 
> > How does this look.
> ...



Then what do you put your TV on?


----------



## grafter (9 Sep 2010)

you might want to think a bit about vents, electrical kit will fail because of too much heat - small pc fans?


----------

